
VC runs for Congress in farm country; opponent makes 'Silicon Valley' an insult - MilnerRoute
https://www.recode.net/2018/9/20/17870648/josh-harder-jeff-denham-modesto-california-midterm-elections-venture-capitalist
======
ddingus
Of course they did. I would consider it, if I had nothing positive to out sell
my opponent with. And look around at the political carnage. Lots more negative
politics out there than positive politics right now. Ugly sauce.

Not sure why this is some sort of headline. Outside of tech circles, SV can be
a mixed bag. Rural people may have a very different set of priorities and or
entities of interest. And it's not like the locals are going to feel like
giving any ground. Why would they? So again, expected.

That it happens isn't a big deal. How it's handled is.

The answer to an insult of this kind is to take the platform right to the
people. Get a ground game running, hire organizers, and go canvas the
district. Do some town hall, rally type events, and speak right to them. Be
sure and pick a venue ANYONE can attend. Flash is not the right approach.

Defusing that insult potential is all about platform ideas that speak right to
their concerns, coupled with accessible interactions. Canvassers can do this
work, particularly when they are from the district in question.

The candidate would do well to just spend some time in the region, doing
events, and their best to pick up on what rural people relate to and why. Then
act on that.

I suggest the candidate mean it enough to get past the "slicker" type BS
filters many of these people operate on without even thinking about it all
that much.

Good luck!

------
PaulHoule
A Democrat who isn't a lawyer could be a great thing.

